# Surfside 2/21/2012 Afternoon



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I fished the incoming tide. There was a lot of construction being done on the Bluewater Highway. The bite started off very slow. First fish was a large hardhead. I continued to catch a few whiting. The highlight of the day was a nice slot red who gave a great fight. The whiting bite started to pick up just after 5 pm. I suspect the bite improved due to the color change in the water as the green water had come in due to the SE wind. This is one of the few times I left them biting. I was mostly the only one fishing the area today.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention that there was old dead seaweed in the water that made it a bit difficult to fish the deeper guts. All fish caught is the short gut.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

pic


----------

